
What a Google Penalty Looks Like - mitchf
http://mitchfournier.com/2011/07/21/what-a-google-penalty-looks-like/
======
ScottWhigham
Interesting - thanks for sharing. I personally don't like the part at the
bottom: "If you found this post interesting, please consider voting it up on
Hacker News. Thanks!" I don't like it for two reasons:

1) Quit telling people about this site - it's bigger than it should be already
lol

2) It's just pandering for vote karma

That said, have an upvote :)

